# White Oak versus Red Oak



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I am aware of an oak tree that the owner wants removed.

Does anyone know how, based on the appearance of the tree, one can tell if it is white oak or red oak?

I've done a little web searching but, so far, I have found no help.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

The points of the leaves are more rounded on white oak vs the pointy leaves of the red oak.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Red oak









White oak









The shapes vary a lot, but it is what Shane said.


----------



## buroak (Sep 28, 2011)

A white man used a round bullet. A red man used a pointed spear. Pointed lobes = red oak lumber. Round lobes = white oak lumber. Just to confuse you there is a white oak tree. Also a red oak tree. There is even a black oak, it prodeces red oak lumber.


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

red oak bark is usually smoth and white is rougher 
Andysden


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I learned something today. I never knew the difference between red osk and white oak leaves.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Most all the white oaks have an ash gray, very light colored, almost white, scaly bark. You can "pick" the scales off with your hand. There are a number of "white oaks". There is white oak, post oak, overcup oak, chinkapin oak, swamp chestnut oak, chestnut oak, burr oak, etc.

Red oaks do not have an almost white, ash gray, scaly bark that you can "pick off" with your hands. Usually, red oak bark is dark gray or black and ridged and it may be streaked with silver, but it is not ash gray and scaly. Even the red oaks that have smooth lighter colored bark are not scaly. There are many red oaks in the Red Oak Group. Some common ones are water oak, willow oak, laurel oak, southern red oak, northern red oak, shumard oak, cherrybark oak, black oak, scarlet oak, blackjack oak, etc.

The red oaks have leaves with lobes that are pointed and the leaf lobes have little spines. The white oaks generally have leaves that have rounded lobes, and leaves in the White Oak Group do not have spines.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I really learned some valuable information today. I now know that the tree in question is a red oak. The leaves are definitely red oak leaves.

Thanks again.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, great stuff folks!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Red oak is good! I saw a bunch of it and it is very popular. I have red oak wainscott in my home and it is beautiful.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I always just go to my local nursery and bring a leaf and he always identifies the tree for me. i've tried using the net, but there is too many varities that are real close in type. better to ask the professional


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's a link to tree identification http://www.treelink.org/whattree/
Put together by the Arbor Day folks. Good place for aspiring foresters to start.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

leaves with three, leave them be… i really can't tell the difference in red or white oak. i think they taste the same.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

If you cut a piece of red oak and a piece of white oak 3/4" to 1" long, you can blow air through the red oak but not the white oak, by mouth.


----------



## Kent (Nov 25, 2007)

check out http://leafsnap.com/

They will soon have an app for the droid, now it is available only for the apple ipad / ipod - but you take a picture of the leave with your phone and with the help of millions of people around the world, two major universities and the smithsonian institute, we will all be able to identify trees accurately in seconds. I thought it was a great idea.

Kent


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is going to put us old Foresters out of business…..............


----------

